

Gmail SMTP Down - iSloth

gMail currently appears to be having a number of SMTP issues affecting outgoing eMail.
======
yebyen
The reports I am reading say anyone with a period in their e-mail address will
have outgoing mail rejected by SMTP server, if you are using a mail client
that sends via SMTP.

------
forca
Not attacking Google here, but why can't a company with the insanely vast
resources as Google, prevent something like this? I can understand a small
provider going down occasionally, but Google should have enough engineers on
this to have redundancy and robustness across their networks.

~~~
yebyen
Hire all of the people that you want, but if you give any of them the kind of
access required to actually do anything, all it takes is one person's error to
blow the whole dam.

